# Help....... My pup broke his canine :/



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















We were playing and his canine cracked in the process ?

Should I take him to the vet? The red pulp was visible.... I just don't want him getting an infection .........



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh and it's a baby tooth not an adult tooth


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

How old is your pup? and in this case, I might take him to the vet. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

4month old male 40lbs. He's fine he's chewing toys regularly now and no bleeding


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

The vet might pull it but it will fall out soon anyway. Bet that sucker is extra extra sharp


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would take him to the vet because an infection can travel up the root and impact the developing adult tooth. He will probably want to pull it and there will probably be anesthesia. When they did that to Beau they did a light one first to see if they could get it without cutting into the gum and they were able to do that.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It should come out on it's own....he will start teething soon..the tooth will probably turn dark as well...natural...

Lee


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for all ur input ........ Called the vet and he said no worries....... I'm going in Saturday anyways to get his shots


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

